# He hasn't gone



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen's surgery was on Monday Jule 18th and since then, he hasn't had a bowel movement. He usually goes once everyday. It will be 3 days by the end of today. He's eating fine, drinking water and being a goof ball. Is it something to do with the anesthesia and all the drugs?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, anesthesia is very constipating. i think as long as he's acting like he's feeling good, he'll be fine and have a big poop soon


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Makes sense. And he did have a lot of anesthesia because he's a big boy!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the motility of the intestine slows down after surgery because of the anaesthesia drugs....

it can take up to a week for him to have a bowel movement, but lay your ear up against his side and see if you can hear
noise.....noise is good..

also, don't overfeed....feed in small amounts every few hours...because you don't want to overload his stomach or bowel...

if you throw in a tiny bit of liver, that might get things started.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I can definitely hear noise in there!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

because his intestines are slower, try not to overload him with food...but if you're hearing noises, it means his intestines are waking up and getting ready to function better...which means the blessed poo is not far behind


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

When I had Popi go in to have an hernia fixed, she spent 3 days without pooping. Now, they did tell me to feed her in very small amounts, but even then I believe it was probably the anesthesia.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep, completely normal....I wouldn't worry about him at all if he's still acting normal in all other regards.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

You can give him a tablespoon of pumpkin to help move things along.
After both of Java's knee surgeries it took her a few days to poop...gave her a little pumpkin and it helped.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Definately the anesthesia. After one of my husbands operations, he didn't go for about 5 days. He drove me nuts carrying on about how terrible it was, so I went out and got a big bottle of prune juice. That shut him up. :biggrin:

Not suggesting to give Aspen prune juice of course, but as long as he is acting normal in every other way, I wouldn't' worry, it'll come when its ready.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Definitely anesthesia. Actually, I asked my 12 year old brother about this and he assured me it was just the anesthesia. His life's ambition is to be an anesthesiologist. He knows they make bank. Haha. He is a brilliant kid. Great at everything he does. He can make me feel slow sometimes even though I have been called a walking encyclopedia.

Can I ask what he had surgery for?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I know Louis didn't poop for about 3 days when he got neutered. Hope Aspen poops soon!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

We've got poop!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Good! Now you can breathe easy. I am glad he is on the mend - have a great weekend.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I usually give pumpkin with my 2 large guys a few Tbls. It seems to work either way too runny or too hard.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> We've got poop!!


the words we live to hear 

that's great....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DoglovingSenior said:


> I usually give pumpkin with my 2 large guys a few Tbls. It seems to work either way too runny or too hard.


i used to give pumpkin when they were on kibble or home cooked....i find that if my dogs haven't 'gone' recently, i just give them a little extra heart or red meat. that usually does the trick....especially heart.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> We've got poop!!


You know, there aren't that many places where you could say that and have all your friends cheer for you!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Isn't it wonderful to have so many poo experts to chime in? 

I'm thinking when you hit a certain number of posts in the raw section, your title thing should be hanged from Senior Member to Certified Poo Expert.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Can I ask what he had surgery for?


Small mast cell tumor removal.


----------

